# Remington Sendero or Kimber Sonora?



## Dave2127 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have decided to purchase a 300 win mag and am looking for opinions. The two rifles I like most are the Remington Sendero and the Kimber Sonora. I am looking for opinions on both guns. I know the Sendero has a great reputation but have not heard much about the Kimber. Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks. I will also post this in the reloading forum.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I have 3 Senderos and all 3 can shoot better than I can shoot them, They are great guns, I don't know about the Sonoras, but if Kimber makes it I'm sure it is good also.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Sendero*

I have the old style sendero in 7 Mag and would not trade it for anything. As stated it shoots way better than I can.

Good Luck finding one...They are hard to come by!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

what a choice


It's hard to beat a Sendero, but Kimbers are sure nice, too.

I have a 300WSM in Winchester Model 70 Coyote (very similar to a Sendero with a wood stocks, though), and she shoots extremely well.



My thoughts would be get the Win or Rem if you think you might scratch it........get the Kimber if you are really good at not getting it scratched.


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have both guns you are considering. The Kimber is a great looking gun but the Sendero is the one I always seem to pick up. I did not like the Kimber trigger as much as the Sendero. You really cant go wrong with either gun.


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

Kimber, all the way.

The kimber is glass pillar bedded and floated, with a 3lbs trigger from the factory.

The Remington is not bedded or floated, and the trigger will be approx 7lbs from the factory.

The Kimber has a better barrel, a better safety (3-position winchester style), and a full length mauser claw extractor. The stock is hand fitted, as is the bolt.

I'm a Remington guy, but if I had the money I'd take the Kimber. My father in law has 3 of them, 270WSM, 325WSM, and 300. They all shoot a ragged hole at 100 yards, if the shooter is good enough.

I've shot both, and the Kimber has a much better fit and finish.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

huachinango said:


> Kimber, all the way.
> 
> The kimber is glass pillar bedded and floated, with a 3lbs trigger from the factory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave2127 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Still trying to make a decision. If anyone knows of a used one of either type for sale, send me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Both are great guns but it depends on what you are going to do with them. The Sendero is a solid rifle but it's heavy and would be alot to drag around the pasture all day much less the mountains. If you are going to be sitting in a blind all day I'd buy the sendero. I used to own a sendero and the gun was a tack driver but I got tried of lugging it up the mountain everyday. One more thing to consider is the recoil, the weight of the sendero will reduce the kick more than the Kimber. If you are sensitive to a solid thump I'd buy the Sendero. My hunting buddy shoots a Kimber and I believe they make a hell of mountain rifle. Good Luck with whichever you choose. Later, Baker


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

My suggestion for you (Dave2127) is to look on Longrangehunting.com if you are in the market for a used Sendero there are a few on there. Good Luck!!!


----------



## foxtrot07 (Nov 5, 2010)

Remington Sendero all the way, it IS free floated, and IS aluminum bedded. The trigger can be tuned, or just throw a Jewell on it and call it a day. The Kimbers are nice, but over priced in my opinion.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

My sendero is free floated and bedded. Not sure where the other guy got his information from. I took it to a gun smith and my trigger is set at 3.5lbs from the factory....Maybe just a fluke but I love it!


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

OK, an aluminum bedding block from the factory is completely different from a glass & pillar bedding done for each individual rifle.

Most synthetic stocks have an aluminum bedding block installed. The plastic is not strong enough for the action to bolt to.

Glass bedding= Trim material away from stock, pour fiberglass mixture into stock (with aluminum pillars where the screws go), set barreled action in stock and wait. Trim excess when partially dry. Remove action when dry and check for voids/inconsistencies. You get a custom fit, perfectly mated action to stock.

Aluminum bedding= Take aluminum bedding block from machinist and place in stock, install barreled action into stock. Some fitting may be required, not usually.


The Sendero is a great rifle, but the Kimber is basically a semi-custom. I've shot both, and, like I said, the Kimber has better materials and better fit and finish.

Both great guns, just make sure you educate yourself on each one before you buy. Handle both, dry fire them for trigger feel, cycle the actions, etc. Check other manufacturers in your price range. Weatherby's Mark V, CZ's 550, etc.

Remember also, you're going to need good glass on top. A rifle that nice needs Zeiss, Swarovski, or Leupold VX-111 on top of it for sure.


----------



## Dave2127 (Jun 18, 2010)

I plan to mount a Zeiss 4.5-14x44 on whichever I choose. I am new to long range shooting so all the advice is appreciated. I am now going back and forth b/w .300 win mag and 7mm mag. Both the Sendero and Kimber seem to be very good rifles, the only thing that concerns me about Kimber is they dont seem to be very well known for their rifles.


----------



## Dave2127 (Jun 18, 2010)

BTW, the Kimber I am looking at (Sonora) is similar to the Sendero, in that it is a very heavy (9lbs) bull barrel rifle.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*sendero all the way*

The Sendero is the only way to go.The stock is an HS Precision and is a very good stock.Not plastic as stated..It is a composite of kevlar and doesnt need bedded because it is already a perfect fit.And very strong..
Its basically a custom rifle at half the cost of the Kimber and very accurate right out of the box...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO 300 Win Mag is the way to go....hands down!!!!


BTW....I have a Sendero in a 300 and it is a sweet shooting tack driver.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I have owned Both the Sendero in 25-06 love that gun shoots like a dream dont have any recoil. In 95 had fluted and trued the action up
put a muzzle brake on it.The I bought a Kimber in 308 it was the LTR version From carters (will Never buy a gun there again) gun shoot good 
just was not happy with it


----------

